# Special Thanks



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

To Chris Hustad For being the MC last night at the Delta Waterfowl Banquet in Fargo. Thanks Chris!

I would also like to Thank all of the members and guests from this site for the support they gave to us and Delta Waterfowl. The banquet was a big success.

Thank You

Bob Kellam
Chairman
Agassiz Four Curls Chapter
Fargo (Metro) ND


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks to all the Delta Waterfowl members and supporters, my wife and I had a great time last night and are looking forward to next years banquet.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Be careful Marty or you will end up on next years committee!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks guys for everything!!!! It was a blast. It was nice to put some faces to some names  . I did have a bit of a headache this morning though...It must have been too much gravy :lol:


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Bob, Dan and the other organizers of this get big kudos. Don't know what you guys were worried about on attendance - great turnout. Great prizes and it looked as though the fundraising went exceptionally well - didn't see many bargains on the auction items. For a first itme event, you guys did great! Lots of very hard work, and it showed.

Now, if you can scale back the live auction items and get Huey to stop announcing everything but serial numbers on the raffle items, I won't get my *** chewed by the Big Boss Lady next year for bringing my son home in the wee hours.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

NP Bob, although the committee did all the work. It was a good time, although I don't think anyone had a better time than the GF boys that came down.


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Great job guys as our group had a lot of fun and the raffle had a lot of great prizes. Already looking forward to next year.....


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Chris Hustad said:


> NP Bob, although the committee did all the work. It was a good time, although I don't think anyone had a better time than the GF boys that came down.


I can vouch for that as I had an excellent time! :beer: You guys put on one hell of a banquet, I was very impressed. Hopefully the GF chapter can have a similar success this coming September and raise some bucks for the ducks. It was great meeting everyone that was there.


----------

